# Organic Food Stores



## NYCexpat (Sep 15, 2010)

I was wondering if there are any organic food markets in Dubai? We prefer to buy and feed our little one as much organic foods are possible. Meats, fruits, veggies, milk without antibiotics, chemical fertilizers or steroids.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

Organic Foods and Cafe in Dubai Mall. They also have a smaller shop in the Greens. As far as I know, they are the only place you can get organic meat. You can get organic dairy there as well as at Waitrose, who also have some organic produce.

There is not a great selection of organic fruit here, but it is around, mostly at Organic Foods & Cafe


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Organic Foods and Cafe in Dubai Mall. They also have a smaller shop in the Greens. As far as I know, they are the only place you can get organic meat. You can get organic dairy there as well as at Waitrose, who also have some organic produce.
> 
> There is not a great selection of organic fruit here, but it is around, mostly at Organic Foods & Cafe


exact same thing i was gonna say! don't think you can find anything organic besides the organic market and limited waitrose selection.


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Very small section of organic products in Carrefour as well


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Spinneys, Choitrams and Union Co-Op all have a selection of organic fruit & vegetables, but best in the larger stores. Organic options here have greatly improved in the last couple of years.
-


----------

